# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Tradita dhe Zakonet Shqiptare

## dodoni

Ngjallet" Skenderbeu... sa per te celebruar nje dasme  
E Premte, 01 Prill 2005 
Kane asistuar ne Muzeun Kombetar zv/kryeministri Namik Dokle; Parlamentari dhe historiani Neritan Ceka, si edhe te ftuar te Trupit Diplomatik ne martesen alla skenderbejane, e cila eshte celebruar ashtu si dikur- me rastin e 600 vjetorit te lindjes se Kryeheroit 

Zhurme, ankth, hare, pak konfuzion dhe rekuizita te cuditshme te koheve te ndryshme. Ky ka qene pak a shume mjedisi dje, ne Atriumin e Muzeut Historik, ku Institucioni i Zeqos ne bashkepunim me Bashkine e kryeqytetit (pa harruar Ministrine e Kultures, qe mungoi dhe qe ishte e shenuar ne protokoll) ka realizuar nje revokim te dasmes alla skenderbejane. Pasi, eshte ndare ky 'konfuzion' ne fund, duhet thene se eshte bitisur nje aktivitet i respektueshem. Me idene per te sjelle nje ritual skenderbejan, dy institucionet e kryeqytetit, jane munduar qe te shplurosin pak shpatullat indiferente te shtetit shqiptar per kremtimin e 600 vjetorit te datelindjes se Heroit Kombetar, Skenderbeut. 

Keshtu, Muzeu ka pergatitur pervec mjedisit dhe rekuiziten e nevojshme per te revokuar kohen e Skenderbeut, ndersa e="background-color: #FFFF00;">Bashkia ka vene ne dispozicion Banden dhe personelin e saj, pervec te tjerave. Nje grup te tjerash institucionesh, ku perfshihej Garda, qe ka ndihmuar direkt me personel dhe veshje; TOB; Qendra e Femijeve- Tirane; Ansambli i Tiranes; Shkolla e Baletit; Fondacioni "3 Mariat", Firmat "Tre furrat", "Collaku", "Konomi" etj kane mundesua kete eveniment te rrralle. 

Ne oren 11.16 (vonese e arsyeshme shqiptare-pasi arriten disa nga te ftuarit dhe te tjere qe nuk kishin ardhur), u degjua kumbimi i kembanes se shekullit te XV, qe ishte vendosur prane murit te Cukes se Ajtoit. Pas saj u shfaq Ai dhe qendroi prane nje ndenjese tipike te kohes, e zgjedhur me kujdes. "Skenderbeu" (nje manekin trupmesatar-zhgenjimi i te rinjve qe prisnin nje gjigand), pasi ka hedhur nje veshtrim ka dhene sinjalin me nje "Mire se na kini ardh", dhe ka zene vend, perkundrejt te ftuarve VIP. E pak minuta me vone- me nje ritual sakral, ka nderruar kurorat e gjetheve mbi kokat e te rinjve, qe "do celebroheshin". Keta te fundit, te veshur me rroba popullore, kane kercyer pastaj dhe seicilit nga te gjashte ciftet qe "do celebroheshin", kane marre per te mbjelle nga nje rrenje ulli ne hyrje te Muzeut. Procesionin e ka drejtuar "Skenderbeu", i shoqeruar me Shpuren e tij, kurse nga pas, kane qene VIP-at shteterore dhe Trupi Diplomatik. 

Per te ftuarit, Dr. Zeqo, ka zgjedhur dhe nje menyre origjinale te gostituri, ku femijet u ka sherbyer te ftuarve me poce dhe katruve balte. Gjithshka per ta sjelle sa me afer ate kohe. "Ne i jemi borxhlinj Heroit, per krenarine qe na la, ndersa aktiviteti i sotem le te quhet si nje fillim per aktivitete te tjera te ketij lloji, kudo ku ka shqiptare", ka thene Dr. Moikom Zeqo mes shume gjerave te tjera per te pranishmit. 

Kuptohet qe aktiviteti, po te respektohej me shume nga te ftuarit e shumte mund te kishte edhe permasa me te medha dhe me pompoze. Por, gjithsesi, ai ia arriti qellimit te tij: Nderimit te heroit. Kjo ishte edhe arsyeja, qe Drejtori i Muzeut Zeqo, dje ne fund ka marre falenderime te sinqerta nga te gjithe te pranishmit. Ben Andoni 


Gezohem shume qe kane filluar te riperterihen disa tradita dhe zakone tona kombetare si kjo e dasmave tani ne Tirane apo edhe Darka e Lames ne Prishtine. 
Keto jane gjerat qe na bejne te ndjehemi krenar per veten tone dhe qe na dallojne nga te tjeret, prandaj duhet investuar ne to dhe riperterire e percjelle brez pas brezi. 

Tung

----------

